# Wilton, ND Delta Banq.



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

January 29, 2005 - Wilton Delta Waterfowl Dinner 
Wilton, ND - Wilton Memorial Hall - Social 5:30pm Dinner 6:45pm

For ticket information please contact Karl Arnold (701) 734-6465

I am going to attend the banquet, should be a good time. Hope to see some of you at the banq.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds good to me. 8)


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Excellent!! Should be a great time!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Can't find it on the map. Can you assist with a general area please??


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chop, Get your map and look again or this might help.

Start out going SOUTH on US-83 from Minot towards Biz and Continue to follow US-83 S. till you come to Wilton. It around 85 miles from Minot.

It will be a good time, hope to see you there. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like I will be off of work so it should be a go for me. What is the dress code for these events. I have been to DU banquets where everybody was wearing suits and then I have been to them when everyones wearing carharts. Whats the code for Delta!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chop,

Just wear what you want, doesn't need to be anything special. As long as your comfortable. Myself - Jeans, flannel, t-shirt, boxers, socks, and shoes. 

Glad your able to make this event, I'll be sure to look for ya.

See ya then,

DB


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds good! If any of the other Minot Boys want to go I can fit 6 in my truck so I would be happy to drive. Us boys up here kill enough of them ducks and geese so we mise go and give something back!! Plus it sounds like it will be a great time!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm in as well


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just curious if you fellows can refresh a few legislators on hunting issues, from those districts? As long as you have a group together? No time like the present.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds like a good time. Let's get some Puddle Jumpers up there and make their banquet a success!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Then we can head to the Sportsman for an after banquet party! :bartime:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like Stoeger is coming as well. He also stated he would not mind putting on a flagging demonstration with his pole kite.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am game for any after party... Should be a good time in Wilton!

BigDaddy, the "Puddle Jumpers" starting building wood duck houses as of today. Matt and I cut enough for 18 to be built. We still have six sheets to cut and that will add another 18 wood duck boxes.

Good times... :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What all goes on at a Delta Banq?? Are there raffles, games, auctions?? Never been to one. Just curious.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chop,

You have the idea of what goes on at the banquet. Most of all, you can find out what Delta is all about, etc... There should be plenty of "ducky" stuff around at the banquet to have a good time. Should be a good dinner too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds good! May have to bring the calls just incase things get a little quiet. :wink: Looking forward to it!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Delta,

Good news on the building progress. I'm game to help you help you finish up. I'm also game for some after-banquet socializing in Wilton after the banquet. It should be good time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Tim just came in and got 50 of our tickets. He said they were sold out up in Wilton. Please let the people know they will need to call in and reserve a ticket if they are coming. According Karl, there will not be any available at the door. They can either call Karl or Delta. Linda M. - Delta

Delta Waterfowl: 888-987-3695

Karl Arnold: 701-734-6465

If you have any other questions, PM me. Hope to see you guys in Wilton, should be a good time!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I had the pleasure of meeting a few guys at the banquet and most of all had a GREAT time. The Wilton Chapter put on a class act for its members. I even added a couple of decoys to the collection and Beth likes them&#8230; Sorry Chop, I didn't know you were bidding.

West Fargo will be having a banquet April 14, 2005 
West Fargo, ND - West Fargo VFW, 308 Sheyenne St. - Social 6pm Dinner 7pm

For more information please contact Mike Entzminger (701) 364-0989


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats okay had the autionior (sp) seen my card up in the air we may be still there bidding back and forth on that decoy. It was great to finally shake hands with you and 4curl. Wish we could have shot the bull a bit more. Also nice to talk with you again Ima870guy (Jeff). Took us about 3 hours to get back due to the roads. Did not want to push it with cold ground, rain, and some foggy areas. Got the wife another hair appt for tomorrow so she should be smiling again!

Now its time to get the Minot and surrounding area boys motivated. Scott shoot me a PM with your number and I will give you a call during the week so we can talk about a Minot Chapter.

Hats off to the Wilton Committee. It was obvious they put a lot of hard work into making the banquet a success!


----------

